# Vent rib detached



## Nitram4891 (Oct 7, 2009)

Any way to reattach the rib where it meets the barrel near the receiver?  Someone must have dropped the gun which put a nice dent in the rib and caused it to come loose.  I know I can fix the dent with Murray's Shotgun Vent Rib Tool but what about reattaching the rib?  No picture so I drew a little diagram..


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 7, 2009)

Ribs are usually soft soldered on.  Some are even glued on.  I'd try JB weld and see how it goes.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 7, 2009)

That's what I was thinking.  Will give it a shot tonight and see how it holds up this weekend.  Will the JB work with the blue still on ?  I know I will need to get the barrell really clean but do i need to strip the finish?


----------



## RWK (Oct 12, 2009)

Who made the gun, if there still busines they might be able to repair it. Years ago herters used to do it, i think cabelas  took over there stuff they might be able to do it, i think they have some good gun smiths its worth a call.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 13, 2009)

Nitram4891 said:


> That's what I was thinking.  Will give it a shot tonight and see how it holds up this weekend.  Will the JB work with the blue still on ? _ I know I will need to get the barrell really clean but do i need to strip the finish?_




I wouldn't.  I'd try it, and see what happens.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Oct 13, 2009)

I used JB weld and shot doves with it Saturday.  The gun is a winchester 1400 20 gauge.  It's held up fine so far however I'm not going to jam a screwdriver in there to find out how strong it is either.  The only prep I did was to clean the bond area (blued barrel and blued rib) with some acetone.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 13, 2009)

Good deal.


----------

